# Question about getting wood cut at home depot



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I know this is strange, but I need some help from you handy men and ladies out there. I want to build something, however I don't have any wood-cutting tools. I know home depot can cut wood for me, but my question is how much are they willing to do? Let's say I want to make a wooden box with windows. Would home depot be able to cut a piece of wood to lets say 15"x18", then cut a square out of the middle? Or would I have to buy 4 pieces of wood and then assemble them together into a square leaving the center empty? The home depot website is useless to me, because I don't know the terms or anything, I can't even price the wood because I dont know the types or brands lol. I wanna go up there, but I don't wanna look like an idiot for asking for something they can't do.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Home depot will do as much as you want on the spot... In fact you can call & place an order then pick it up... You may also want to check out local lumber yards in your area (yellowpages.com). I work for a truss co. & we use the home depot time to time for special timbers... It may be pricey now because there's a log shortage driving prices up


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I called the home depot, and I kept getting transferred from old lady to old lady lol. I finally got someone out in the area they cut wood, and they say they cant do it because they dont have the correct saw (wtf??? if I needed to buy a saw, I would go to their store to get one!) I might try calling around to lumber yards tomorrow, I need a really small amount though.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

FloorCandy said:


> I called the home depot, and I kept getting transferred from old lady to old lady lol. I finally got someone out in the area they cut wood, and they say they cant do it because they dont have the correct saw (wtf??? if I needed to buy a saw, I would go to their store to get one!) I might try calling around to lumber yards tomorrow, I need a really small amount though.


Did you ask to speak to a manager or try lowes? What kind of lumber & size do you need? At my local home depot in the lumber section they have a 'do it yourself' saw section with different hand held saws. You're suppose to ask for clerk assistance for store safety protocol but they do cut wood, the guy's just being lazy....:hammer:


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I need untreated hardwood, 3/4 inch thickness. What I want is 2 15"x15" pieces with a square cut out thats 9"x7" to give an example, then I need 2 with different size "windows" cut out, and 2 solids. The lady said they only have 2 table saws that make straight cuts only, and nothing small enough to make the window. My stepdad can do this all for me, he has all the tools, but he's a friggin tool, and then I'll owe him, and he will call me at a random hour to fix his computer or take my brother somewhere, even though they live an hour and a half away lol.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

FloorCandy said:


> I need untreated hardwood, 3/4 inch thickness. What I want is 2 15"x15" pieces with a square cut out thats 9"x7" to give an example, then I need 2 with different size "windows" cut out, and 2 solids. The lady said they only have 2 table saws that make straight cuts only, and nothing small enough to make the window. My stepdad can do this all for me, he has all the tools, but he's a friggin tool, and then I'll owe him, and he will call me at a random hour to fix his computer or take my brother somewhere, even though they live an hour and a half away lol.


Ha-Ha, the joy stepfathers can bring their stepdaughters. Meh. I loathe mine...

Hm. It's for windows, what is it you're trying to do exactly? Are you sure you don't want to get pressure treated? Well that'd be if you're in a tropical area, I have to worry about mold where I am depends on the climate you're in.

I know a really good handyman but that won't help you from where I'm sittin'.

Try whitepages or 411.com & type in home window repair with your zip. It should bring up some examples to point you in the general directions.

Sorry I couldn't help more.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Believe it or not, I just want to build a small travel carrier for my bird. He is scared of a lot of things so I wanted to put windows made out of acrylic or polycarbonate (sp?) so he doesn't feel closed in. If I did a metal cage, like the kind they sell online he can get scared and bite me through the bars in the car (he rides on my lap in passenger seat because the dogs take up the back seat). The acrylic travelers for birds are so pricey, so I figured a bit of wood, some plexiglass, and there ya go, plus he can chew on it while we drive to keep busy, and when it's messed up I can just make a new one.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

FloorCandy said:


> Believe it or not, I just want to build a small travel carrier for my bird. He is scared of a lot of things so I wanted to put windows made out of acrylic or polycarbonate (sp?) so he doesn't feel closed in. If I did a metal cage, like the kind they sell online he can get scared and bite me through the bars in the car (he rides on my lap in passenger seat because the dogs take up the back seat). The acrylic travelers for birds are so pricey, so I figured a bit of wood, some plexiglass, and there ya go, plus he can chew on it while we drive to keep busy, and when it's messed up I can just make a new one.


Oh, Cool!

What about Michaels or other arts N crafts stores?... Wait, how big's the bird? Yeah, birdies aren't my forte' highly allergic when they malt :/ though they are beautiful.

I have a 50lb pitbull trying to climb in my lap like a kittie in your average pc chair - lol. I think he wants me to play


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I tried Michaels, but their stuff is mostly for looks, and they didnt have anything that can stand up to my bird's beak (African Grey). He was acting weird for like 2 weeks, and he's finally coming around, I didn't want to freak him out by travelling in a cardboard box again. 

I have a pug sleeping next to me, and a bully and an EB luring each other away with toys, and then running for mommy once the other one is gone lol.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

FloorCandy said:


> I tried Michaels, but their stuff is mostly for looks, and they didnt have anything that can stand up to my bird's beak (African Grey). He was acting weird for like 2 weeks, and he's finally coming around, I didn't want to freak him out by travelling in a cardboard box again.
> 
> I have a pug sleeping next to me, and a bully and an EB luring each other away with toys, and then running for mommy once the other one is gone lol.


Haha usually it's my one cat who loves to steal my chair & sit on the keyboard.

True, Michaels stuff can be rather 'shinsey' what about a mini-medium dog/cat carrier with a towel over it?


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

That's actually what I think I'm gonna do,
PETCO 1-Door Dog Crates - Portable Dog Crate and Pet Crates from PETCO.com

I have to scope it out tomorrow and see how the spacing of the bars is.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

FloorCandy said:


> That's actually what I think I'm gonna do,
> PETCO 1-Door Dog Crates - Portable Dog Crate and Pet Crates from PETCO.com
> 
> I have to scope it out tomorrow and see how the spacing of the bars is.


Yeah, my old neighbor had an african grey she use to take with her to her grooming parlor, she used one of those to tote him around in. Except it was the plasticy kind:

Marchioro Cayman Clipper Carrier in Beige & Blue at PETCO

Still, you might be on to something with your idea.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

He wont get in one of those, I have 3 different sizes. I think he doesnt like to be closed in. He has a small cage at my moms for when we visit (still too big for the car), and he climbs right in that, so I think he is happier when he can see out well.


----------

